# TV Programm ins LAN streamen



## noisy (29. Juni 2004)

Moin,

ich hab hier einen Windows2000 Server im Netz, den ich gerne mit Hilfe einer Hauppauge WinTV Karte zum TV Server im LAN machen würde. Weiss aber nicht so recht wie sowas geht.

- wird das mit dem Mediaserver von Windows gemacht?
- gibts da evtl (freie) Software die sowas auch managed?

Hat das jemand schonmal gemacht und kann mir weiterhelfen?

Danke


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (30. Juni 2004)

Hi

Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber du könntest es mal mit VideoLan versuchen. Ich kann dir aber net sagen ob du als StreamSource die TV-Karte verwenden kannst.

Hier der Link: VideoLAN 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Sicaine (30. Juni 2004)

Das Streamen von ner TV-karte mit videolan geht aber nur unter Linux.


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (30. Juni 2004)

Ok gut, das hab ich net gewusst. Sorry

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

